# Rem 788 bolt



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

I need a bolt for a Rem 788 in 22-250.
Anyone know where I can buy one? 
Thanks


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I private messeged you a link, but its like 70 bucks for one.


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

www.e-gunparts.com


----------

